# Celebrity Death List 2019



## martryn (Nov 28, 2018)

So, last year... I fucked up.  We went a year without a game.  The year before I didn't even score the game.  I was lax.  And in my shame, I took a 1-year hiatus from posting.  

But I'm back now, bitches.  And the game resumes!  

It's time again for *Celebrity Death List (2019 Edition)!
*
Anyone can sign up and play!  The rules are simple!  And after submitting your itemized list, you literally don't have to do shit for the rest of the game.  Just 12 months of mildly entertaining posting and ribbing.

If speculating about the grisly demise of others isn't your bag, then you can go *fuck off.*  No one gives a shit about your feigned indignation.  Some people are trying to amuse themselves.  

*Rules
*​Pick 10 celebrities you think might bite it during the 2019 calendar year.  Write them on a list using the approved formatting.  Submit that list to this thread before the start of 2019.  Pop into the thread every now and then to comment on the latest celebrity deaths and pay your respects; I'll handle the rest.

Let's take a look at some of the details.  First, formatting.  Your itemized list should look like this:

*#.  Celebrity Name; Description of Who They Are (birth year)
*
Or, you know, something roughly similar to that.  The idea is that I know who you're talking about so I can put them on my great list of names I have to routinely check throughout the year.  Some of the more obscure celebrities slip through the cracks and I might go weeks without realizing that they're fucking dead.

Here is a sample list (from the 2016 game):

*Spoiler*: _Winning 2016 List_ 



1. Martin Crowe (1962): Cricket
2. Howard Marks (1945): Druggie
3. Sinead O'Connor (1966): Bald
4. Rob Ford (1969): Drunk
5. Muhammad Ali (1942): Boxer
6. Joost van der Westhuizen (1971): Rugby
7. Stephen Hawking (1942): Cripple
8. Clive James (1939): Unreliable
9. Valerie Harper (1939): Rhoda
10. Elizabeth Dawn (1939): Duckworth




_Scoring_
To score points, you take the celebrities age at death, and subtract it from 100.  That's how many points you score.  Winning lists typically score over 100 points (and rarely over 200).  So if your celebrity is 65 when they die, you score 35 points.  Easy, huh?  

There is a strategy to it.  You can try to rack up lots of celebrity deaths by picking old and sickly celebs, but you might have several celebrities die and feel good only for Michael fucking Jackson to die and you're so far behind you commit ritualistic seppuku.  It is generally a good idea to mix old fuckers with younger, sickly or drug-addled celebs.


For such a legendary figure, he was worth only 5 points.​Every list must be unique.  No copying other people's lists.  Also, won't do you much good.  When it comes to tie-breakers the first list posted wins (looking at last edited date on the post).  No more than 4 shared names on a list, i.e. only 40% of your list can be the same as any other list.  You can have a list that includes celebs others use, even all 10 celebs being in common with other lists.  But it can't too closely resemble a single other list.

Also, if you're going to take this seriously, I'm going to need a complete list of 10 names.  If you give me less than 10, I am going to ignore your entry.  It is ultimately your responsibility to make sure I see your entry.

_Rules Clarifications:_
1.  Despite the premise of the game, and my whole-hearted support of competition, the law is still the law, and *murder *is still wrong.  I am not advocating open season on celebrities.  Obviously, if you murder a celebrity, and I find out, I will disqualify you.

2.  It goes without saying, using hitmen, assassins, or contract killers will also disqualify you.


I do not want to see or hear about this behavior.
​3.  No editing the post with your list in it after the game begins.  I will have no means of determining if you're cheating or not.

4.  I determine the validity of a celebrity based on whether they have a Wikipedia page dedicated to them.  A valid celebrity will have their own page, not a shared page.  On that same note, no editing a Wikipedia page to suit your means.  If you attempt to falsely edit a DOB or DOD, and I find out, instant disqualification. 

5.  Only celebrities that are *DEAD* count.  No see-the-light experiences, or near-death experiences.  If that celebrity continues to live, then they are not dead.  If a celebrity is turned into a member of the undead, the date of turning will be considered the date of death.  Zombie and vampire celebrities are considered dead already.  If a celebrity enters 2019 as a zombie or vampire, they are already dead, and if their body is destroyed during 2019, you will still earn 0 points.

6.  Only real people count as celebrities.  People are humans.  No famous dogs, gorillas, or other animals.  No alter egos.  No personas.  No fictional entities.  No cartoon characters.  

54 points?  No, 0 points.​
7.  Only deaths reported within 2019 count toward the final score.  If a celeb dies in the waning days of 2019, and they don't report the death until 2020, your ass got robbed.  Sorry, brah, but shit happens.  Likewise, if you make a list early and the celeb dies during 2018, you best edit your list before the game starts or you will face disqualification on grounds of having an incomplete list.

8.  No underaged celebrities.  This means all celebrities utilized as part of a list must be at least 18 years of age before the start of 2019.  


Off-limits for now.
...for now.
​9.  Celebrities on death row, that have a slated execution date, are too easy.  Fish in the barrel.  It's basically cheating.  So no celebrities that have a known death date in advance.  Celebrities that are kill-on-sight are fair game, though.  Terrorists are favorite death list entries.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  I am happy to clear up any misconceptions in the rules.  If you have any suggestions, you are free to state them.  I probably won't listen, but I can't stop you from giving unwarranted advice.  If you have any objections, *fuck off*.


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2018)

*The Players*








*Scoreboard*

1st : martryn (40 points)
Everyone else (0 points)

*The Play-by-Play*​
12 Feb: *Gordon Banks *dies at the age of 81.  Banks was largely considered the second greatest goalkeeper of the 20th century, leading the English team to World Cup victory in 1966.  Some consider his save against a downward header from Pele in the 1970 World Cup, the greatest save of all time.  Banks died in his sleep after fighting kidney cancer for years.  martryn scores 19 points.

5 July: *John McCririck* dies at the age of 79.  McCririck was some sort of horse racing pundit who looked like a wizard.  He made headlines in 2012 when he fought his dismissal from Channel 4's race broadcasting team, a decision he said was made because of his age.  In reality, it's because McCririck was a disgusting human being.  He died of lung cancer.  martryn scores 21 points.


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 
*Our Celebrity Watch List*​
 : Mider T
 : martryn
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : Island
 : GRIMMM
 : martryn
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : ~VK~, martryn
 : GRIMMM
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : Mider T, Island, ~VK~
 : Island
 : martryn
 : ~VK~
 : martryn
 : Mider T, Island
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : GRIMMM
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : GRIMMM
 : GRIMMM
 : GRIMMM
 : GRIMMM
 : Island, ~VK~
 : martryn
 : Island
 : Mider T
 : GRIMMM, Island, ~VK~
 : Mider T
 : Mider T
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : Mider T
 : martryn
 : Island
 : martryn
 : Mider T
 : ~VK~
 : Island
 : ~VK~
 : GRIMMM
 : Island
 : Mider T
 : The Gr8 Destroyer
 : Mider T
 : GRIMMM
 : martryn
 : ~VK~
 : martryn
 : ~VK~
 : ~VK~


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

1. *Kim Jong-Un*, (born January 8, 1983), dictator
2. *Jimmy Carter*, (born October 1, 1924 ), 39th US President
3. *Bill Cosby*, (born July 12, 1937), TV dad and roofie extraordinaire
4. *Keith Richards*, (born December 18, 1943), rocker
5. *Demi Lovato*, (born August 20, 1992), former Disney star
6. *6ix9ine*, (born May 8, 1996), "rapper"
7. *Prince Philip*, (born June 10, 1921), consort to Queen Elizabeth II
8. *Jim Kelly*, (born February 14, 1960), former Football player
9. *Larry King*, (born November 19, 1933), radio host
10. *Jim McMahon*, (born August 21, 1959), former Football player


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

I had to edit my list once before because Kim Jong-il died before the year was up.  Then I edited Carrie Fisher in after she had a heart attack and out again after she died another year.  This is the third time I have had to revise my list before the game begun, as George H.W. Bush has just passed away.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 1, 2018)

1. *Queen Elizabeth* (1926) - Queen of the United Kingdom
2. *George Soros* (1930) - Head of the Illuminati
3. *Johnny Depp* (1963) - Pirate
4. *David Attenborough* (1926) - Broadcaster and Natural Historian
5. *Val Kilmer* (1959) - Batman with NIPPLES
6. *Mel Brooks* (1926) - Director
7. *Alex Ferguson* (1941) - Football Manager
8. *Pete Doherty* (1979) - Singer/Musician
9. *Clint Eastwood* (1930) - Cowboy
10. *Ozzy Osbourne* (1948) - Goth


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome players!  I am excited to have you here.  This is shaping up to be a good game already.  RIP Bush.


----------



## Island (Dec 1, 2018)

1. Paul Gascoigne, Famous & Alcoholic (1967)
2. Valerie Harper, Mary Tyler Moore's Best Friend (1939)
3. Jimmy Carter, Oldest-Living Former US President (1924)
4. Olivia Newton-John, Famous & Has Cancer (1948)
5. Val Kilmer, Also Famous & Has Cancer (1959)
6. Cher, Goddess of Pop (1946)
7. Bashar Al-Assad, Syria's Most Eligable Assassinee (1965)
8. Bill Cosby, Probably Can't Survive Jail (1937)
9. Dolly Parton, Country Superstar (1946)
10. Nicolás Maduro, Socialist Pig & Anti-Christ (1962)


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm going to update the opening posts with teams, players, and celebrities in the next hour or so.  Thanks to our first entries.

EDIT:  Huh... I don't really know how to format posts on the new forums.  It's not the same as it used to be.  This might take a few minutes of research.

EDIT 2: Oh... you have to frame using apostrophes now.  Or some such.  Further research is required.  This computer shit is hard for me.

EDIT 3: Not required...  It's almost as intuitive as it used to be, but not quite.


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2018)

I know we didn't have a game last year, but I just scored the 2017 game.  It was pretty nasty.

3rd place - Felt - 11 points
2nd place - ~VK~ - 20 points
1st place - martryn - 187 points

No one else was on the board, so I outscored the entire field combined.  Which is why I continuously host these games and I wait until the last minute to post my list.

@~VK~ Felt is no longer an active member of the forums, but I hope you find the time in the coming weeks to join this year's game.  I am committed this year to making sure the thread is updated, the discussion is heated, and the action is intense!  

...maybe not that third point, as to guarantee that would be in clear violation of the rules.  But at the very least that first point.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 1, 2018)

martryn said:


> I know we didn't have a game last year, but I just scored the 2017 game.  It was pretty nasty.
> 
> 3rd place - Felt - 11 points
> 2nd place - ~VK~ - 20 points
> ...


I don't want to play, just wanted to point out how ironic it is that your score was 187, I thought you weren't allowed to murder people?


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm a reaper.  It's what I do.  A real harbinger of death.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

1. *Jimmy carter* (1924) - 39th President of the United States
2. *Betty white* (1922) - Actress and comedian
3. *Val kilmer* (1959) - Actor
4. *Linda Nolan *(1959) - Singer & Actress
5. *Ronnie wood* (1959) - Guitarist of The Rolling Stones 
6. *Tommy chong* (1938) - Actor, comedian, musician etc
7. *Steven Patrick Morrissey* (1959) - English singer, songwriter and author.
8. *Trippie redd* (1999) - Rapper
9. *Leah Bracknell* (1964) - Actress
10. *Paul Gascoigne* (1967) - Former Football player


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

martryn said:


> I know we didn't have a game last year, but I just scored the 2017 game.  It was pretty nasty.
> 
> 3rd place - Felt - 11 points
> 2nd place - ~VK~ - 20 points
> ...


damn second place and not even close. again. this year will be different!

also you should have prolly posted this in the alley section. more activity there so it would've attracted more players.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> damn second place and not even close. again. this year will be different!
> 
> also you should have prolly posted this in the alley section. more activity there so it would've attracted more players.


I advertised in the Alley agony but I dunno how many saw

@RemChu @na @Sassy @Fang @Lord Valgaav @D.Va @Jim @StarlightAshley @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2018)

@wibisana


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2018)

What the fuck is the Alley?  Is that the new Konoha Off-Topic Bar and Lounge?


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2018)

Where'd the Blender go...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 2, 2018)

martryn said:


> Where'd the Blender go...


Gone


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Queen Elizabeth is a goner.  Kirk Douglas too.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2018)

Kirk Douglas won't net you any points.


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2018)

Blender is gone?  

...why?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2018)

The staff of Narutoforums.


----------



## martryn (Dec 6, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> The staff of Narutoforums.



I thought they were always friendly to that subforum, since fully half of the mods in power posted there or rose from the ranks of posters there.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2018)

martryn said:


> I thought they were always friendly to that subforum, since fully half of the mods in power posted there or rose from the ranks of posters there.


It's not beyond mankind to bite the hand that feeds


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2018)

Whatever.  I rarely posted there.  I largely wasn't welcomed.  Still seems fucking stupid.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 17, 2018)

1. *Amanda Bynes* (1986) - Actress/crazy person
2. *Lindsay Lohan* (1986) - Actress/Singer/crazy person
3. *Peter Dinklage* (1969) - Actor/LP/Drinks and knows things
4. *William Morrissey*(1987) - Pro Wrestler aka Big Cass
5. *Eric Arndt* (1986) - Pro Wrestler/Pro douche aka Enzo Amore
6. *David Letterman* (1947) - Former TV show host/Indy Car team owner
7. *Tommy Lee* (1962) - Musician/Amateur porn star
8. *Pete Davidson* (1993) - Actor/Comedian
9. *Justin Beiber* (1994) - Singer/asshole/midget
10. *Gary Plummer* (1960) - Pro Football Player/CTE spokesman


----------



## martryn (Dec 18, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> 1. *Jimmy carter* (1924) - 39th President of the United States
> 2. *Betty white* (1922) - Actress and comedian
> 3. *Val kilmer* (1959) - Actor
> 4. *Jael Strauss* (1984) - Model
> ...



Jael Strauss died two days after you posted your list, so she's no longer a valid candidate.  Also, sadly, she wasn't famous enough to have her own Wikipedia page before she died, so she wasn't a valid celebrity to start with.  Anyways, please update your list and let me know before the game starts or you'll be disqualified. 

Also, good pick, haha!


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 18, 2018)

martryn said:


> Jael Strauss died two days after you posted your list, so she's no longer a valid candidate.  Also, sadly, she wasn't famous enough to have her own Wikipedia page before she died, so she wasn't a valid celebrity to start with.  Anyways, please update your list and let me know before the game starts or you'll be disqualified.
> 
> Also, good pick, haha!


damn, RIP i guess.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 18, 2018)

Updated it btw


----------



## martryn (Dec 18, 2018)

OK, everything is up-to-date.  Now to recruit more players.  The more the merrier.  Would love to see 3 times this many.


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2019)

My list, and then we'll start:

1.  Leah Bracknell (1964): Yoga Instructor
2.  Johnny Clegg (1953): The White Zulu
3.  Shane MacGowan (1957): Nipple Erector
4.  John McCririck (1940): Disgusting Horse Lover
5.  Jimmy Greaves (1940): Hotspur Goalscorer 
6.  Nobby Stiles (1942): Short Soccer Player
7.  Akihito (1933): Abdicating Emperor
8.  Gordon Banks (1937): 2nd Best Goalkeeper Ever
9.  Jacques Chirac (1932): Corrupt Former French President
10. Desmond Tutu (1931): Nobel Prize Winner


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2019)

Rip Torn, who used to be a list favorite, died.  Not that anyone cares anymore.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2019)

Also, I have 40 points.  No one else is on the board.  Not that anyone cares anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2019)

martryn said:


> Also, I have 40 points.  No one else is on the board.  Not that anyone cares anymore.


I still care!


----------



## Francyst (Jul 20, 2019)

martryn said:


> What the fuck is the Alley?  Is that the new Konoha Off-Topic Bar and Lounge?


The Alley is pretty much the Konoha Landfill except you can still post in threads


----------



## Island (Sep 5, 2019)

FYI, I correctly guessed Valerie Harper's death.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2019)

20 points to Griffyndor


----------

